# CPC Looking for New Opportunity



## TWHEELER (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Everybody,

I am a Certified Professional Coder of 7 years.  I have worked primarily in Orthopedics but have common coding knowledge.  I began in the medical field as a receptionist 16 years ago.  there is not much I haven't done. I am looking for a new opportunity in the Albany, GA area.  Please,  if anyone out there is looking or knows of anyone looking let me know.  I am open for coding consulting, billing office coordinator, physician and staff education etc....


Thanks, 
Tracy  
smithvillegadawg@earthlink.net


----------

